# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  hete voeten

## vorstermans

Hallo, Ik ben ine 65 jaar oud.Ik heb heel veel last van verschrikkelijke hete voeten waardoor ik s'nachts niet kan slapen , dus hele nachten opzit.
Ik ben nu onder behandeling bij een neuroloog.
Ik krijg volgende week de uitslag van het bloed onderzoek.
Hopelijk komt daar iets uit.
Groetjes ine

----------

